# .PDF Magazine



## g4m3rof1337

Intelcrazy and I are interested in creating a free .PDF magazine. We saw the thread about this, the original poster doesn't look to thrilled about it, so. 

Right now we're looking for a handful of people, really any number of people can join, so if some bale out, we'll still have a good number. 


Once we get a 'crew' we'll start planning it.



We're thinking covering everything Tech related. 




Post if interested.



'Crew' 
Kornowski
Calibretto
PabloTeK
jbrown456
INTELCRAZY
kobaj
Angelete86
g4m3rof1337


----------



## kobaj

Against better judgment, next week is spring break for me and Ill have a bit of free time to try it out. Sure, Ill try something.

Dibs on gaming/reviews?


----------



## INTELCRAZY

kobaj said:


> Against better judgment, next week is spring break for me and Ill have a bit of free time to try it out. Sure, Ill try something.
> 
> Dibs on gaming/reviews?



I might be thinking too early but, I have a question--Software? I guess we need to just get ppl first and then establish a system... But just for thoughts, Illustrator CS3 or LaTeX?


----------



## jbrown456

I'd be willing to occasionally write some things, but I wouldn't be able to regularly contribute to it. Sounds like a really good idea though. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

The more people we can get, the better. That way if you cant contribute, someone else can.


I got some experience with Illustrator. I'll let this go for a few days, see how many people we can get, then we'll start planning, and we can record everything down, so if new people join, we can fill them in.


----------



## PabloTeK

I'll help with writing if you want, sounds fun!


----------



## Kornowski

I'll help out with graphics and such! 

"Hi" Paul!


----------



## shenry

I wouldn't mind seeing how this turns out. If all goes well I might write a little article occasionally for it.


----------



## Calibretto

So what's this magazine mainly about? What will it consist of? I want to contribute but I want to know what it's about first.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

It would cover the Tech genre. Like software, hardware, games, ext. Like your average Computer Magazine. Just available online and for free.

We're also open for ideas on what to add.


----------



## Angelete86

Hello friends!! I'm the one who posted about this thread before!

I'm really interested in collaborate with you in creating a pdf magazine.

I think we should create a website in order to organise it all.

We would have to decide the name for the magazine, and the name for the different sections in order to determine who will write in they.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yes, I was referring to you, Angelete86. 

Who would pay for the site? I have a few websites that would be able to distribute it.


And we can get a name and assign roles once we get a group of dedicated members.


----------



## Kornowski

Just thought I'd let you know, again... that I'm in


----------



## Calibretto

I'm In!!!!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Awesome!

I'll edit the names in, in the first post.

We could even go as far as a Photography section, where there is a new picture every issue. 


Feel free to post suggestions on categories, and claim your roll. 
I am sure if a few people wanted one section, that they could work together.


----------



## Kornowski

I'll do the graphics


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright, great. 

Now by graphics, do you mean like all the pictures/images associated with it?


----------



## Calibretto

Thanks! I've always wanted to write an article/review for a magazine. Sometimes I even just do it out of boredom


----------



## INTELCRAZY

No, no... Better idea... Kornowski/Danny does the cover design, I've seen him make images collaborate well... 

I will do whatever, I can do a little bit of software stuff


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Yeah, thats what I meant, everything related to the picture/logo design.


----------



## Vizy

yo, spring break time, i have nothing but hw to do so i might write an article, how about something like the 'cm690 case review' as a one time thing??


----------



## g4m3rof1337

That's fine, we can have a section dedicated to reviews. 

I wouldn't mind reviewing my cases. 


If you dont want to be a full time contributer, and only want to submit one or a few things, PM me and tell me what you want to review/submit. 


But if you want to be a full time contributer, I'll add you on the first post list. 



That goes for everyone, by the way.


----------



## Vizy

g4m3rof1337 said:


> That's fine, we can have a section dedicated to reviews.
> 
> I wouldn't mind reviewing my cases.
> 
> 
> If you dont want to be a full time contributer, and only want to submit one or a few things, PM me and tell me what you want to review/submit.
> 
> 
> But if you want to be a full time contributer, I'll add you on the first post list.
> 
> 
> 
> That goes for everyone, by the way.



Yea sure, thats perfectm i hope its cool if i put in pix and stuff,


----------



## Kornowski

INTELCRAZY said:


> No, no... Better idea... Kornowski/Danny does the cover design, I've seen him make images collaborate well...
> 
> I will do whatever, I can do a little bit of software stuff



Sure thing!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Pictures are fine.


----------



## Angelete86

I would like to become part of it!!

I want to write an article each month about computers!

We should make a list of people interested in writing from time to time, and other list with people interested in writing full time to appear in magazine credits, don't you think?


----------



## Shane

g4m3rof1337 said:


> If you dont want to be a full time contributer, and only want to submit one or a few things, PM me and tell me what you want to review/submit.




yeah i wouldnt mind submitting a few reviews,I have 2 in mind actualy right now.

but i dont want to be a full time contributer because i simply dont have the time but on sundays i could write some 

so is the magazine going to be published say every month or so?


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Angelete86 said:


> I would like to become part of it!!
> 
> I want to write an article each month about computers!
> 
> We should make a list of people interested in writing from time to time, and other list with people interested in writing full time to appear in magazine credits, don't you think?




The first post of this thread has a list of the contributers. I am currently working on a part time list as well. 

Once we get some more people, we can start planning this and get something going.




Nevakonaza said:


> yeah i wouldnt mind submitting a few reviews,I have 2 in mind actualy right now.
> 
> but i dont want to be a full time contributer because i simply dont have the time but on sundays i could write some
> 
> so is the magazine going to be published say every month or so?




Thats fine if you want to be a part time contributer.

As for publishing, whatever works for everyone, like maybe we can divide the group into smaller groups, and they each work on a certain month, week, or something. We'll all talk about this soon.


----------



## Calibretto

So when will the making of the magazine begin?


----------



## diroga

web based ezine might be easier than pdfing


----------



## Calibretto

diroga said:


> web based ezine might be easier than pdfing



Not really. You could make the magazine in Word or something and then just convert it to PDF. Done.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Alright, I think we should start.. 

Should we all decide on an Instant Messenger to talk on, or use the forum?

That way we can start discussing and assign roles.


----------



## Kornowski

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Alright, I think we should start..
> 
> Should we all decide on an Instant Messenger to talk on, or use the forum?
> 
> That way we can start discussing and assign roles.



Skype?


----------



## DirtyD86

id be willing to write articles on a few different subjects. gaming, hardware reviews, website of the week sorta deal, etc....


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Skype sounds great. 

And DirtyD86, that'd be great.


My Skype name is AwesometheGreat


----------



## Calibretto

I don't have Skype


----------



## Shane

Calibretto said:


> I don't have Skype



me neither 

i think we should keep all discussion about the magazine on the forums so we all know whats going on because if you guys are talking omn skype we dont know


----------



## Vizy

Nevakonaza said:


> me neither
> 
> i think we should keep all discussion about the magazine on the forums so we all know whats going on because if you guys are talking omn skype we dont know




yea, i dont have skype neither.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Could getting Skype be a possibility..? 


If you have a Mic, then its perfect.


If not.. Then well talk on the forum, I guess.


----------



## Calibretto

I can get Skype. Downloading it right now.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Awesome. 


If we can all agree on Skype, I can add all of our Skype names to the list on the first page.


----------



## Calibretto

My Skype name is CF-Calibretto


----------



## g4m3rof1337

Mines AwesometheGreat


----------



## Calibretto

K I added you. I want to get this magazine going! lol


----------



## g4m3rof1337

We'll start soon.


----------



## meanman

If you guys want i have a 10 slot ventrillo server going spare i can ask DrCuddles to set it up for you with a password, Craig if that helps let me know and ill do that for you.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

That'd be nice.

I have a Teamspeak server as well, whatever is easier for everyone.


----------



## BluePlum

I can contribute, But my forsight tells me everyone isnt going let me two


----------



## Calibretto

meanman said:


> If you guys want i have a 10 slot ventrillo server going spare i can ask DrCuddles to set it up for you with a password, Craig if that helps let me know and ill do that for you.



I don't really care what we use. I have all three voice chat programs (Skype, Vent, TS)


----------



## Kesava

im happy to help out in any way i can


----------



## jbrown456

How about making a wiki to organize our ideas, and write our articles, and then people can edit them if they find spelling errors and stuff like that, and all of our things can be together in one place? 

But there could be like a password on the wiki.. There is a free wiki service called pbwiki, it might work.

Just a thought..


----------



## g4m3rof1337

We can all consider that idea.



Sorry I havent been involved much, I got caught up designing my gaming site, and I have a LAN party to host in a week, so.

But for everyone who wants to contribute for our first issue, PM me or post here, what role you want to take and if you want, a review or something that your contributing.


Feel free to recommend some names that we can all agree on.


----------



## PabloTeK

I'll do a review if you want, I've just got some new headphones so I'll review them.


----------



## adarsh

I'm also interested, can I join too?


----------



## Kill Bill

I wouldn't mind doing reviews on the movie industry editing software like Ulead Video Studio 11,FX Home EffectsLab,Final Cut Express 4,you know video editing & sound editing and scriptwriting software and etc.


----------



## g4m3rof1337

adarsh said:


> I'm also interested, can I join too?



Sure, check your PM box.


----------



## Kill Bill

g4m3rof1337 said:


> Sure, check your PM box.



Check yours too. But instead I want to do the



> wouldn't mind doing reviews on the movie industry editing software like Ulead Video Studio 11,FX Home EffectsLab,Final Cut Express 4,you know video editing & sound editing and scriptwriting software and etc.


----------



## Calibretto

Ok I wrote an article about the CoD4 [CF]Clan. I've gotten lots of compliments for it so it must be good.


----------



## Shane

i cant wait for this magazine...when its going to be released?

is it anywhere near in progress yet?


----------



## Kornowski

Calibretto said:


> Ok I wrote an article about the CoD4 [CF]Clan. I've gotten lots of compliments for it so it must be good.



Yeah! It's fantastic!


----------



## g4m3rof1337

In some sense, yes it is in progress.

People are sending me the stuff they want published.



You can PM me it, or PM me for my email to send the stuff through there.


----------

